# Heavy bleeding at 14 weeks



## Jetters

Has anyone been through this and had a good outcome?

Yesterday I was watching tv and all of a sudden was SOAKED in blood. I rushed to the toilet where it poured out of me, and a HUGE clot- which I assumed was the baby. I had a scan in A+E and the baby is fine and kicking, and my cervix is closed.

Apart from the heavy blood loss I am fine, had no cramps or pain and they sent me home and told me not to worry as baby is holding on!!

Today however I feel like shit- like i'm about to get my period and get these not painful but persistent little cramps. 



:cry:


----------



## mordino

Gosh, that must be SO scary. 

One of my colleagues who is 19 weeks pregnant went through the same thing at 14 weeks - she had painful cramps with bleeding and was sent for a scan. Everything was fine with the baby. Now, she is nearly half way through her pregnancy. 

I imagine it was a frightening time for her but the outcome was good! 

I am glad your baby is doing fine and your cervix is closed. That is the main thing! :hug:


----------



## littleblonde

that does sound very scary. Have they given you any advise hun. I would certainly take it easy for the next few days. Have you let your midwife no or anything? Prehaps they can monitor you in a few days to reassure you


----------



## Melly

i would honestly go up the hospital again and tell them about the cramps and see if they can scan again. i've never heard of something like it, but it cant be good for you or the baby if you bled that heavily.

good luck! :flower:


----------



## 123davis

hi jetters, this sounds to me like it could be a subchronic hematoma (clot of blood). lots of people get diagnosed with this. i got diagnosed with it last thursday, i also had heavy bleeding but it stopped and then had cramping like pain that was uncomfortable. i have a scan tomorrow to see how baby is doing, im praying its hanging on in there. i am only 7 weeks today so early days for, if clot grows bigger and at a faster rate than my baby i might not have such a good outcome, i really hope things go ok as i had this with my last daughter and she is beautiful and healthy. hope things work out for u which i am sure it will do!! hang on in there. if search it, it will give u a little more info. take care xxx


----------



## Sweetie

I had this happen at 14 weeks too. I woke up covered in blood and the bedsheets were soaked (not a pretty picture, sorry ) but it turned out ok, after a scan checked on baby at the hospital we found I'd had a partial placental abruption..... I now have a happy healthy 18 month old daughter


----------



## bky

No idea on the bleeding but from week 13...until well, still, I've had cramps that feel a lot like AF cramping. The cramping could be normal uterine stretching. fx


----------



## Jetters

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I have had no more bleeding, but lots of little niggly pains and cramps. Scan tomorrow to check Bean is still doing ok x


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hi i found out i was pregnant with my daughter at 13 weeks and wo days later had a massive bleed, poured out f me and a large clot, i went on to have my daughter and she is perfect. my cervex was closed and they said that sometimes you have a scab that can come away and cause the bleed, as your blood thins when ur preggo. if the scan says baby is fine and there is no more bleeding i think you will b fine and buba. just relax and try not to worry(which is hard i know). i also had cramps but the midwife told me that it was just the baby growing and my uterus stretching. xxx


----------

